# spitting a stich



## rosieposie

I had posted a concern about a bump I had on my scar after surgery. I was worried it was a keloid scar but I found out it is a spitting or splitting stitch. This is a stich or suture that is making it way to the surface of the skin, thus causing a bump under the skin on the surface of the scar. If I look close in mirror I can see the white suture. I have appointment with Dr. soon but the nurse told me they can take care of it by cutting it down near the skin. Has anyone else had this happen to them after surgery? I am 17 days after surgery and have starting cocoa butter and vit. e. I also have started massaging as the nurse said I could.


----------



## nodakmom

I actually have the same thing going on. The stitch is not out far enough to see it but I can feel it. IDK if it will just resolve on it's own or not so I'm curious too to see if anyone else has input.


----------



## SweetGirl44

Hi Rosieposie,
I'm currently a month and a half out from my TT, but two weeks ago I had the same thing happen. Only I didn't call the doctor about it. I knew what it was. I had surgery for a tumor (non-cancerous) at the bottom of my sternum when I was 16, anyway, the same thing happened there. For a few years, yes years, random bits of suture would just emerge from that scar. So when I saw and felt this white suture I cleaned some tweezers and small nail scissors and went to work. I AM IN NO WAY ADVOCATING ANYONE DO THIS. That said, I pulled it as far as it would come and snipped it off. I put some neosporin on it just be safe and no more problems. The worst thing was I actually got a little grossed out while doing it, so if your worried about it go see the doctor. I've been using Bio-Oil on my scar and it's working great!


----------



## rosieposie

thank you, I can see a tiny bit of the suture coming through. Did u have a bump around yours?


----------



## SweetGirl44

rosieposie said:


> thank you, I can see a tiny bit of the suture coming through. Did u have a bump around yours?


Yup. I noticed it because I felt it while lightly rubbing the Bio-oil in. Then a few days later there was the white stich, but it was thicker then a suture and white. I have no idea how or what they used to close me up, I was just glad it stayed closed! My scar is healing nicely now. I massage the area with the oil in the morning and then again before bed. That has really helped the ridge effect I had around the incision. I started doing this about 3 weeks after surgery. It WILL look better in time.


----------



## rosieposie

good for u so glad u are happy about your scar. I really don't have a scar ridge as I massage my scar also and can't feel a ridge along the scar. I only feel the bump which is going down but that is right smack in the middle of my scar. I can only see a small tiny piece of the suture not enough to grab with tweezers. I think it is below the surface of the skin. what happens if the suture never makes it's way out? It is suppose to dissolve so maybe it will just go away. Have appointment with doctor soon, i will ask him.


----------



## Andros

rosieposie said:


> thank you, I can see a tiny bit of the suture coming through. Did u have a bump around yours?


Do not pull it out; it could be attached or wrapped around something. Let the doctor handle this.

Not to mention you don't want a MRSA infection or some such.


----------



## rosieposie

ok thanks for the good advice, will not touch.


----------



## nodakmom

Mine has worked it's way out further, I can actually see that it's a loop of string not just an end. The incision around it is flat and doesn't seem to be infected. Idk if I should just wait and see if it works it's way out, or err on the safe side and just call my PA and ask her what to do.


----------



## rosieposie

it wouldn't hurt to call the PA and ask for adivce. Unlike you I can't see my sutures. There seems to be alot of scar tissure forming around it. I see the doctor tues. I hope he can take care of it.


----------



## Andros

rosieposie said:


> it wouldn't hurt to call the PA and ask for adivce. Unlike you I can't see my sutures. There seems to be alot of scar tissure forming around it. I see the doctor tues. I hope he can take care of it.


I hope so also; please let us know about your Tues. appt..


----------



## rosieposie

ok saw doctor today. i do not have a split stitch afterall. Dr. said this is just swelling from the surgery. He said the scar is like the bottom of a cup and fluid stores itself there. He said this will go down on it's own and will be flat in a couple of months. I am so glad this will go away. He said to make sure I massage and put on the vitamin e to help the scar heal. so glad it is over and I can start the healing process.


----------

